

Nintendo SPACEWORLD '97 - pdknsk
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n12/
Set encoding to Shift_JIs for ungarbled characters.<p>There are actually videos of some pages!<p>http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n12/sw64soft/sw6405.html
======
pdknsk
Set encoding to Shift_JIS for ungarbled characters.

There are actually videos of some pages.

<http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n12/sw64soft/sw6405.html>

